
A Spacecraft for All: The Journey of the ISEE-3 - tonteldoos
http://www.spacecraftforall.com
======
callesgg
It is very annoying to see more and more pages that say use chrome to look at
this page.

However this page seams to work fine in Firefox anyway. And it looked very
cool :)

~~~
tonteldoos
Reminds me of yesterday's chrome vs firefox debate ;)

~~~
3rd3
Link?

~~~
tonteldoos
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8151180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8151180)

Be warned - it's a lengthy debate ;)

------
aniijbod
Ok, I get it, we're all looking at page design and visualisation issues, which
is the kind of thing we do here. But isn't anyone going to just marvel and
express wonder and astonishment at the sheer majesty of the extraordinary
achievements described in the videos?

------
ajford
This was definitely a fun project to be a part of (the reboot, not the chrome
experiment). We out here at the Arecibo Observatory are proud to be a part of
this moment in history. It was a joy to work with Dennis Wingo and his team,
they are definitely cool guys.

------
pronoiac
A live webcast is running -
[http://spacecraftforall.com/live](http://spacecraftforall.com/live)

Edit: Here's the Hangout link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdtUIXPjVgk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdtUIXPjVgk)

------
3rd3
I find it frustrating that one can only rotate the view within a limited
range. Otherwise great work!

------
manish_gill
Doesn't work on latest Chrome at all, but works beautifully in my Firefox
Nightly.

------
snowwrestler
For others wondering how to escape this page on an iPhone, rotate to a
vertical orientation to show the address bar, then tap the address bar to
bring up the Safari controls.

------
kgabis
This page is barely usable and almost fried my mac. Kinda reminds me websites
built with flash. Is there any other way to watch that video about ISEE-3?

------
nitrogen
Though it says "Chrome Experiment", it seems to work mostly okay in Firefox,
but occasionally some things seem to be missing from the view.

------
FrankenPC
What an incredibly well done presentation.

------
pepijndevos
Why are there loops in the heliocentric orbit?

------
kp25
Great Stuff!!

